# Official LL AMA from a double LL'er



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 5, 2021)

I have another thread that's stickied at the top. Looks like it's getting a lot of LL questions, so may as well start a new one devoted to LL. I had femurs done with Paley in 2015, gained 7.3 cm or so. I had tibias done this year with Mahboubian, gained 7.5 cm (well above recommend limit). I'm nearly 8 months post and walking with a limp, which I expect to disappear within a few months, as I improve every week.

As for doc recommendations, I honestly prefer Mahboubian. Paley has so many patients that certain things like x-ray issues will sometimes escape his attention. The worst example would be pre-consolidation. This didn't happen to me but I read about it on the LL forum. Paley is a fine option compared to anyone overseas though lol. There's also Assayag in Baltimore who I hear is good and attentive.

Please browse the sticky (you can control-F "LL") to see if questions were already answered there, though I'll try my best to answer all q's here as well.


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Dec 5, 2021)

Can you please take a video of the scar on your legs and say your username so we know you are legit?


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Dec 6, 2021)

How much can I expect to pay?

What are long-term complications? Will you have to be in a wheelchair at 45?


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 6, 2021)

Rush said:


> How much can I expect to pay?
> 
> What are long-term complications? Will you have to be in a wheelchair at 45?


Roughly 100k per surgery not including housing/food obviously. You should have more saved up because you should never spend your last dime on cosmetic surgery lol, but 100k is the standard price in the US with a top doc, including PT and x-rays and shit.

Long-term complications are muscle tightness mainly. I haven't hit my 40's so idk what will happen, but I'm guessing if I don't keep stretching through my 30's I'll develop arthritis and other orthopedic issues. If you commit to stretching over the years I'm guessing the long-term complications nearly disappear.


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 6, 2021)

would you suggest tibia or femur if a person only wants 6cm+?


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 6, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> would you suggest tibia or femur if a person only wants 6cm+?


femur first always


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 6, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> femur first always


is it any helpful to be on muscular before surgery? like squatting really high amount of weights etc.

also what was the strecthing time after LL? some say 2-3 hours strecthing wtf?


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 6, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> is it any helpful to be on muscular before surgery? like squatting really high amount of weights etc.
> 
> also what was the strecthing time after LL? some say 2-3 hours strecthing wtf?


If you stretch 45 min a day you're ahead of most people, stretching is boring af. If you get to 1.5 hours a day, your recovery will be easy.

How much muscle to have is unclear. I think having more is good because it will atrophy pretty quickly.


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Dec 6, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> Roughly 100k per surgery not including housing/food obviously. You should have more saved up because you should never spend your last dime on cosmetic surgery lol, but 100k is the standard price in the US with a top doc, including PT and x-rays and shit.
> 
> Long-term complications are muscle tightness mainly. I haven't hit my 40's so idk what will happen, but I'm guessing if I don't keep stretching through my 30's I'll develop arthritis and other orthopedic issues. If you commit to stretching over the years I'm guessing the long-term complications nearly disappear.


Ty for answering. Any significant changes in how people perceive you now?


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 6, 2021)

Rush said:


> Ty for answering. Any significant changes in how people perceive you now?


Hard to say, I don't interact with many new people to really be able to determine. I'm also limping around and take a cane outdoors with me, so any perception change (after the 2nd LL) is confounded by the handicap status variable.

After the 1st LL (5'7.5 to 5'10.5), I guess strangers are less likely to get impatient or annoyed with me. That's the main change I've noticed in general with L improvement in terms of "treatment".


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Dec 6, 2021)

Did you experience a lot of pain?


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 6, 2021)

HQNPmaxxing said:


> Did you experience a lot of pain?


ya, femurs were worse than Tibias during lengthening imo. The first month was filled with lots of aches and I had to take a painkiller nearly every day. After maybe 2 months with femurs, and maybe 2 weeks for Tibias, I didn't need painkillers to just chill in bed without being in pain.

PT can also be painful, and learning to walk again is also painful. 

There shouldn't be any pain that would cause screaming or crying or constant moaning.


----------



## BrownBoy (Dec 6, 2021)

How are your proportions now your leg length must look significantly disproportionate to your arm length considering you have increased height by like 16 cm which is like 6 inches


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 6, 2021)

BrownBoy said:


> How are your proportions now your leg length must look significantly disproportionate to your arm length considering you have increased height by like 16 cm which is like 6 inches


15 cm. I've also increased my skull size and will soon get delt implants. So neither of those is too small. My sitting height is 95 cm, perfectly normal. Wingspan is 174 cm, so over a 10 cm difference. It looks short to me but other people don't notice. You see guys with +5 inch wingspans without noticing, so the reverse likely wouldn't make you notice either. Granted people usually have positive ape indexes, but whatever, it's normal looking/nobody notices.


----------



## justadude (Dec 6, 2021)

can you comfortably run at full speed


----------



## BrownBoy (Dec 6, 2021)

Can you run the same as before after the femur lengthening? Be honest please


----------



## CristianT (Dec 6, 2021)

Whats your opinion about dr. Halil Buldu?


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 6, 2021)

SOS-Sonic said:


> Can you please take a video of the scar on your legs and say your username so we know you are legit?


My lower leg was shaved for an ankle screw removal surgery (there are two removals for tibia LL, ankle screw removal about 6 months post, and rod removal at 1 year).


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 6, 2021)

BrownBoy said:


> Can you run the same as before after the femur lengthening? Be honest please


No, but having disproportionately long femurs alters biomechanics.
Regarding full speed, close to it I guess at 2-2.5 years post. Probably slow though.



CristianT said:


> Whats your opinion about dr. Halil Buldu?


Probably fine, similar to Giotikas. I wouldn't recommend any non-US surgeon though,


----------



## FinasterideAt17 (Dec 6, 2021)

mirin your dedication

whats your PSL? Why do you do all this? Just want to get girls or were you bullied viciosuly as a kid? 
do you feel "strong" and "stable" on your legs after the surgeries? how tall will you be in the end? how did your family/friends react? (if you have any)

my family is going crazy over bimax, lmao


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 6, 2021)

FinasterideAt17 said:


> mirin your dedication
> 
> whats your PSL? Why do you do all this? Just want to get girls or were you bullied viciosuly as a kid?
> do you feel "strong" and "stable" on your legs after the surgeries? how tall will you be in the end? how did your family/friends react? (if you have any)
> ...


Hard to say, my face is still changing lol. I'm still swollen and have a final surgery lined up for this month. I'm hoping to hit 6.5/10 reddit trm/old school psl rating (maybe 5.5/8 on the current scale?). I mainly do it because I have a specific type of girl which means my options are limited and I need to hit on a high % of my opportunities in online dating. I was bullied quite badly as a kid too, but it's Freudian whether that caused me to do all this shit to myself lol.

I'll be 6'1.67 after my skull reshaping implant, though I will measure after so we'll see. I felt perfectly stable after femurs, and am regaining stability with tibias now. My family mostly discourages this shit or mocks it. My parents did pay for roughly my first 200k of cosmetic surgery.

If they're not paying, best to not tell parents what you're doing. They never understand and they can only be a thorn about it.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Dec 6, 2021)

what made you feel you needed more LL after the first one


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Dec 6, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> Hard to say, my face is still changing lol. I'm still swollen and have a final surgery lined up for this month. I'm hoping to hit 6.5/10 reddit trm/old school psl rating (maybe 5.5/8 on the current scale?). I mainly do it because I have a specific type of girl which means my options are limited and I need to hit on a high % of my opportunities in online dating. I was bullied quite badly as a kid too, but it's Freudian whether that caused me to do all this shit to myself lol.
> 
> I'll be 6'1.67 after my skull reshaping implant, though I will measure after so we'll see. I felt perfectly stable after femurs, and am regaining stability with tibias now. My family mostly discourages this shit or mocks it. My parents did pay for roughly my first 200k of cosmetic surgery.
> 
> If they're not paying, best to not tell parents what you're doing. They never understand and they can only be a thorn about it.


*How old were you when you got your femurs done? 
Was the pain and agony worth it? 
I am thinking of LL surgery as I am a 6'1 manlet. Nowadays you need to be 6'3+ to be seen as above average. 6'5+ to be considered 'tall'. *


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Dec 6, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> My lower leg was shaved for an ankle screw removal surgery (there are two removals for tibia LL, ankle screw removal about 6 months post, and rod removal at 1 year).


I have the utmost respect for you, you are a true looksmaxxer.


----------



## BrownBoy (Dec 6, 2021)

FinasterideAt17 said:


> mirin your dedication
> 
> whats your PSL? Why do you do all this? Just want to get girls or were you bullied viciosuly as a kid?
> do you feel "strong" and "stable" on your legs after the surgeries? how tall will you be in the end? how did your family/friends react? (if you have any)
> ...


Can you pm your bimax before after?


----------



## FinasterideAt17 (Dec 6, 2021)

BrownBoy said:


> Can you pm your bimax before after?


i am only getting consultation in december, still have a long way to go


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 6, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> what made you feel you needed more LL after the first one


5'10.5 isn't particularly tall and I wanted more of a boost in dating.



sub6manletnozygos said:


> *How old were you when you got your femurs done?
> Was the pain and agony worth it?
> I am thinking of LL surgery as I am a 6'1 manlet. Nowadays you need to be 6'3+ to be seen as above average. 6'5+ to be considered 'tall'. *


25.
Yes.
Worth it imo, at 6'4 you will start compensating for facial flaws with height.


----------



## Deleted member 15985 (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm curious as to what specific type of girl you seek to attract, both in terms of her ideal looks and character/personality.


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 6, 2021)

Sup-Gent said:


> I'm curious as to what specific type of girl you seek to attract, both in terms of her ideal looks and character/personality.


A tall thick facially cute (wide ipd, soft face) white/asian I suppose. I prefer 110+ iq but I'll take 105-110 lol. Otherwise, I like girls who aren't too into any subculture, and who don't take themselves too seriously. Indie/girl next door types I suppose.


----------



## 6ft4 (Dec 6, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> My parents did pay for roughly my first 200k of cosmetic surgery.


Mirin
People should only have children if they can afford to fix any genetic failing they end up with


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 6, 2021)

please share a video of your walk or run after your first surgery if you got. and describe how normal was that after months (like 4 months/6/8/12 months after surgery)
i need to be able to walk in 6 months at least without anyone noticing something wrong with me. i'm just tryin to understand if that's possible.


----------



## .👽. (Dec 6, 2021)

was it worth it?
also how did you/your parents get the money


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 6, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> please share a video of your walk or run after your first surgery if you got. and describe how normal was that after months (like 4 months/6/8/12 months after surgery)
> i need to be able to walk in 6 months at least without anyone noticing something wrong with me. i'm just tryin to understand if that's possible.


I actually didn't take any videos of me walking lol. 
If you do like 6 cm femur I guess you can aim for 6 months. The smarter thing would be to give yourself more time and just get 8 cm. And if it's not too hellacious for you, get tibia LL in the future if you're not getting tons of dating success post femur LL.

7.3 cm with Precise 2:
4 months - wheelchair
6 months - starting to walk, huge limp/barely standing/can't bend
8 months - walking with a limp but not insane looking
12 months - walking with a very subtle limp.


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 6, 2021)

.👽. said:


> was it worth it?
> also how did you/your parents get the money


Yes it was obviously worth it lol. My parents are top 1% wealth and I'm a successful engineer myself.


----------



## .👽. (Dec 6, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> Yes it was obviously worth it lol


and what exactly did change?


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 6, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> I actually didn't take any videos of me walking lol.
> If you do like 6 cm femur I guess you can aim for 6 months. The smarter thing would be to give yourself more time and just get 8 cm. And if it's not too hellacious for you, get tibia LL in the future if you're not getting tons of dating success post femur LL.
> 
> 7.3 cm with Precise 2:
> ...


which new tecnique do you suggest? precise 2 or are there any better solution now for femur?


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 6, 2021)

.👽. said:


> and what exactly did change?


I'm taller, that's self-justifying lol. If I don't reap benefit from being taller it's due to extreme aspieness/behavioral flaws.


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 6, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> which new tecnique do you suggest? precise 2 or are there any better solution now for femur?


Stryde won't return until god knows when, just go with precice 2.


----------



## 0kami123 (Dec 6, 2021)

If you lift how bad has it fucked up your gym life?


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 6, 2021)

0kami123 said:


> If you lift how bad has it fucked up your gym life?


I never gym-maxxed much, and when I do, I don't do the compound barbell lifts. Obviously any squat motion will be more difficult than before due to tightness.


----------



## CristianT (Dec 6, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> I actually didn't take any videos of me walking lol.
> If you do like 6 cm femur I guess you can aim for 6 months. The smarter thing would be to give yourself more time and just get 8 cm. And if it's not too hellacious for you, get tibia LL in the future if you're not getting tons of dating success post femur LL.
> 
> 7.3 cm with Precise 2:
> ...


Fucking hell - 4 months with wheelchair? That's a lot of time man, I guess you had a lot of cm so kinda makes sense.


----------



## deepweb1298 (Dec 6, 2021)

So shit that Stryde got recalled. Being in a wheelchair for 4 months is honestly my personal hell.


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 6, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> Stryde won't return until god knows when, just go with precice 2.


if stryde return, that means i have no longer be in wheelchair since it can bear the weight right?


----------



## Deleted member 9666 (Dec 6, 2021)

bc1qxy2kgdygjrsqtzq2n0yrf2493p83kkfjhx0wlh

rich boy eh? Send $$ or 🧢


----------



## Pumanator (Dec 6, 2021)

How did your friends/ relatives respond when you told you wanted LL and after you have done it.
Would you say in hindsight it was worth it?
Did you get more female attention or noticed anything else?


----------



## deepweb1298 (Dec 6, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> if stryde return, that means i have no longer be in wheelchair since it can bear the weight right?


Yes but stryde nails are not gonna come back for the next 5 years probably since they need FDA approval and a shit ton of testing


----------



## Real (Dec 6, 2021)

Thanks so much for this AMA, Legend

Why did you choose Delt-Implants instead of Clavicle lengthening?


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Dec 6, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> I have another thread that's stickied at the top. Looks like it's getting a lot of LL questions, so may as well start a new one devoted to LL. I had femurs done with Paley in 2015, gained 7.3 cm or so. I had tibias done this year with Mahboubian, gained 7.5 cm (well above recommend limit). I'm nearly 8 months post and walking with a limp, which I expect to disappear within a few months, as I improve every week.
> 
> As for doc recommendations, I honestly prefer Mahboubian. Paley has so many patients that certain things like x-ray issues will sometimes escape his attention. The worst example would be pre-consolidation. This didn't happen to me but I read about it on the LL forum. Paley is a fine option compared to anyone overseas though lol. There's also Assayag in Baltimore who I hear is good and attentive.
> 
> Please browse the sticky (you can control-F "LL") to see if questions were already answered there, though I'll try my best to answer all q's here as well.


Whatvwas the cost of each procedure? And what was your starting height and what's your height now?

Trying to gauge if it's something realistic financially


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Dec 6, 2021)

Will you be able to train legs in the gym anymore?


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 6, 2021)

Why are you so sceptical of cheap Turkish LL surgeons? They also have much experience yet cost a fraction of the big name brands like Paley or Betz

Also, thoughts on Dr Giotikas from Athens?


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 6, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> If you stretch 45 min a day you're ahead of most people, stretching is boring af. If you get to 1.5 hours a day, your recovery will be easy.
> 
> How much muscle to have is unclear. I think having more is good because it will atrophy pretty quickly.


Do LL patients lose a lot of Bodyfat % during the Lenghtening and recovery period?


----------



## Real (Dec 6, 2021)

What do you think of the Betzbone? (my current favorite)

Notes from video about Dr Betz *Betzbone in Germany*:
9cm in 3 months (1mm per day), then consolidation phase 9 months (then bone regrowth complete), after 2 years nails are removed
You are never in wheelchair, crutches from the start (only 2 hours after the procedure) -> it says in the video that the Betzbone is the only system in the world able to do that (vid from 2018)
No cutting of bands necessary
Only monthly X-rays (instead of weekly)
2 weeks in the hospital, then Patients can do rehab & lengthening in their home countries (or wherever?), 8 weeks physiotherapy
They do 150 LL’s yearly since more than 10 years, Doc is in LL more than 20 years
90% patients from overseas
They do Precice, Betzbone, iskd, fitbone; 90% of patients chose Betzbone



-> 5:50h explanation how the operation works


----------



## Deleted member 14978 (Dec 6, 2021)

Thanks for doing this. I am 19 years old and am considering getting LL as soon as I can afford it.

- Will I be able to do sports such as Surfing and scuba diving after 8cm of Femur growth? I am not expecting to be able to do marathons etc but I will still want to be able to do some sport.

- Why do you not advise going to a non-US doctor? I have seen many surgeons in Greece and Germany who are very experienced and charge around half the cost of US doctors


----------



## deepweb1298 (Dec 6, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Why are you so sceptical of cheap Turkish LL surgeons? They also have much experience yet cost a fraction of the big name brands like Paley or Betz
> 
> Also, thoughts on Dr Giotikas from Athens?



the cost is not the surgery. Its the post-op followup and PT sessions. The surgery itself is easy for their field but having a patient have like 50 sessions of PT adds up. Cheap surgeons wont give you a proper PT protocol


----------



## sloopnoob (Dec 6, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> My sitting height is 95 cm


what was your sitting height before skull modification?


----------



## sloopnoob (Dec 6, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Why are you so sceptical of cheap Turkish LL surgeons


Reality is often not what it looks like. All the instagram pages you see is window dressing. Patients do not get enough care and often are botched. There was someone in cyborg4life's discord who was left disabled by Halil Baldu. People also complain of shoving cameras down their throats for their marketing. Do what they say or risk mistreatment, leave good reviews on google or miss your meals, pain killers and physiotherapy . Never go to any surgeon who is heavy on marketing.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 6, 2021)

sloopnoob said:


> Reality is often not what it looks like. All the instagram pages you see is window dressing. Patients do not get enough care and often are botched. There was someone in cyborg4life's discord who was left disabled by Halil Baldu. People also complain of shoving cameras down their throats for their marketing. Do what they say or risk mistreatment, leave good reviews on google or miss your meals, pain killers and physiotherapy . Never go to any surgeon who is heavy on marketing.
> View attachment 1428423
> 
> View attachment 1428424
> View attachment 1428425


What about Dr Yuksel Yurttas from Istanbul??


----------



## sloopnoob (Dec 6, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> What about Dr Yuksel Yurttas from Istanbul??


He is better than others in turkey. Here's someone who had surgery with him but I'd still say go to Paley, mahboubian, donghoon lee there's a reason they are worshipped. These surgeons have low to zero complication rate and you don't want to risk complications


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 6, 2021)

sloopnoob said:


> He is better than others in turkey. Here's someone who had surgery with him but I'd still say go to Paley, mahboubian, donghoon lee there's a reason they are worshipped. These surgeons have low to zero complication rate and you don't want to risk complications



I don't have the money left for those expensive names tho. By then i would have spent it all on FACE surgeries


----------



## sloopnoob (Dec 6, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> I don't have the money left for those expensive names tho. By then i would have spent it all on FACE surgeries


Yuksel Yurttas is fine in that case.


----------



## CristianT (Dec 6, 2021)

sloopnoob said:


> Reality is often not what it looks like. All the instagram pages you see is window dressing. Patients do not get enough care and often are botched. There was someone in cyborg4life's discord who was left disabled by Halil Baldu. People also complain of shoving cameras down their throats for their marketing. Do what they say or risk mistreatment, leave good reviews on google or miss your meals, pain killers and physiotherapy . Never go to any surgeon who is heavy on marketing.
> View attachment 1428423
> 
> View attachment 1428424
> View attachment 1428425


Yea, it's hard to believe these type of comments without actual pictures and more details.

Funny story, before I did my nose surgery I was reading similar comments about my surgeon and I still decided to make the rinoseptoplasty with him and I really like the result so yea.. However they also might be true so, it's hard to say though.


----------



## sloopnoob (Dec 6, 2021)

CristianT said:


> Yea, it's hard to believe these type of comments without actual pictures and more details.
> 
> Funny story, before I did my nose surgery I was reading similar comments about my surgeon and I still decided to make the rinoseptoplasty with him and I really like the result so yea.. However they also might be true so, it's hard to say though.


Yes I'm not labelling any surgeon as bad or good. My point was do you want to take your chance and find out specially when your ability to move for your whole life might get affected or go with surgeons with low complication rate.


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 6, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> if stryde return, that means i have no longer be in wheelchair since it can bear the weight right?


Ya, but its return is indefinitely postponed.



deepweb1298 said:


> So shit that Stryde got recalled. Being in a wheelchair for 4 months is honestly my personal hell.


East Asians typically have no problem with it. They sit in their beds playing video games/watching movies, studying, and stretching.



Real said:


> Thanks so much for this AMA, Legend
> 
> Why did you choose Delt-Implants instead of Clavicle lengthening?


Clavicle lengthening only gets you an inch I believe, and I don't want to put my body through yet more agony for something not quite as critical.


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 6, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Do LL patients lose a lot of Bodyfat % during the Lenghtening and recovery period?


Only if you don't eat. I lost like 15 lbs at one point but now I'm nearly back to baseline.


Real said:


> What do you think of the Betzbone? (my current favorite)
> 
> Notes from video about Dr Betz *Betzbone in Germany*:
> 9cm in 3 months (1mm per day), then consolidation phase 9 months (then bone regrowth complete), after 2 years nails are removed
> ...



With Betzbone you have to "click", twist your broken leg in weird ways to make the rod expand. I'd rather be in a wheelchair and have painless lengthening than have to dread clicking every day.



Crowz said:


> Thanks for doing this. I am 19 years old and am considering getting LL as soon as I can afford it.
> 
> - Will I be able to do sports such as Surfing and scuba diving after 8cm of Femur growth? I am not expecting to be able to do marathons etc but I will still want to be able to do some sport.
> 
> - Why do you not advise going to a non-US doctor? I have seen many surgeons in Greece and Germany who are very experienced and charge around half the cost of US doctors


Yes you will be able to do those things though not as competitively.
For the 2nd question, I'm sure most of the time procedures in those places go fine. But both of those places have a few horror stories, whereas docs in the US pretty much have 0. It's up to you if the risk is worth it.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 7, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> Clavicle lengthening only gets you an inch I believe, and I don't want to put my body through yet more agony for something not quite as critical.


Why do you chose deltoid implants when you could just Gymmaxx, potentially supplemented with TRT


----------



## sloopnoob (Dec 7, 2021)

sloopnoob said:


> what was your sitting height before skull modification?


@CosmicMaxxer please answer.


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 7, 2021)

sloopnoob said:


> @CosmicMaxxer please answer.


94.5 cm


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 7, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Why do you chose deltoid implants when you could just Gymmaxx, potentially supplemented with TRT


It would take years to add 2 inches to my delts. I'm already in my early 30's, I don't have that time to spare. Though I will gym-max for the rest of my physique. Also, I don't do roids or TRT because of how much older they tend to make ppl look. Maybe TRT not quite as much, but I shy away from all hormone modification.


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 9, 2021)

this doc say internal rod will stay forever in bones. wtf? is that true ? also he claims the bone will less likely to be fractured after surgery.


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 9, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> this doc say internal rod will stay forever in bones. wtf? is that true ? also he claims the bone will less likely to be fractured after surgery.



Conor didn’t get LL.
Dubious, probably roughly equal.


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 9, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> Conor didn’t get LL.
> Dubious, probably roughly equal.


the only difference soft tissue strecth which can be altered by long-term stretching exercises. isn't soft tissue easy to adapt changes?

am i missing the point?


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 9, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> the only difference soft tissue strecth which can be altered by long-term stretching exercises. isn't soft tissue easy to adapt changes?
> 
> am i missing the point?


Not really, soft tissue is the entire struggle with LL. If you get into pilates/yoga sure it won't be an issue, but most people are lazy.
At least for me, I'm planning on doing PT for years.


----------



## Real (Dec 9, 2021)

What happens when you don't do any stretching? I guess you can still walk, just running is a problem?

Ugh, i did a superhardcore stretching program once for 3 months cause i wanted to do the crosslegged yoga pose sitting. And there was like 0 progress. Now i worry that this makes me not a LL candidate. 

Thanks for the thread


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 10, 2021)

Real said:


> What happens when you don't do any stretching? I guess you can still walk, just running is a problem?
> 
> Ugh, i did a superhardcore stretching program once for 3 months cause i wanted to do the crosslegged yoga pose sitting. And there was like 0 progress. Now i worry that this makes me not a LL candidate.
> 
> Thanks for the thread


can you share the program you did?


----------



## Real (Dec 10, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> can you share the program you did?


Sorry this was 9 years ago, i only remember doing daily (perhaps even morning and evening) for 3 months


----------

